

Why news editors will become community moderators - marciovm123
http://marciovm.com/?p=81

======
inmygarage
I wonder how this impacts objectivity. As an editor, your duty is to "maintain
objectivity" yet this becomes a lot more complex when you have to interact
with your audience in the way that most community sites require.

